# mite check



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

a local beek told me that i could check for mites using a piece of old couregated plastic( from an old realestate sign) and brush on a 50/50 mix of vaseline and vegetable oil. 
I never thought to ask if its ok to put this plastic directly on the bottom board (or do i need ot use a screened bottom board) and also what size it should be. as in should it be the size of all the bottom board, half that etc etc? 
Also wondering how long i should leave it in before pulling it for a count and what an acceptable level is. 
If possible i would prefer to not treat but if they need the help i don't mind doing it. I think i am probably late getting ot this for my area but figure late is better than never. life got a hold of me and set me behind on many aspect of yard work this fall.

thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like it under a SBB but yes, you can put it directly on the bottom.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to know. I will probably get or make some sbb next year but not this year. 

What size should I cut the sheet to? 
How long should I leave it in and how many mites is an acceptable count?


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

afss,
North Carolina state has the below listed website that may help. You can click on the slides to get an idea of how it works and different counts for different times of the year. If you do a search on mites on this forum you will most likely get a lot of info as well.


http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/Html files/VarroaSampling.ppt.htm


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>What size should I cut the sheet to? . . .
Opening in SBB should be as large as possible. Sticky board should be larger than that opening.

If you place sticky board on top of BB without protecting sticky board w/ a screen, bees will get stuck and destroy contents on board.

>How long should I leave it in . . . 
At least 3 days in summer, 5 day when there is little or no bee flight (winter).

>and how many mites is an acceptable count? . . . 
That depends on what time of year the test is done. When testing in mid August (thats when its best to remove mites) some treat at or just before 50 mites per 24 hours are detected.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What size should I cut the sheet to?

For a typical ten frame bottom board, 16 1/4" - 1 1/2" = 14 3/4" wide and 20" long

>How long should I leave it in

Most people go 48 hours and then divide the number by two to get a 24 hour drop.

> and how many mites is an acceptable count? 

There is no agreement on the matter. Some have said that about 50 is the "economic threshold" but that's just the point where it "pays" to treat. I would argue the cost of treating is much more the cost of the treatment. You now have contaminated comb (with Apistan or CheckMite) and/or you have upset the balance of microbes in the hive (with Oxalic, Formic, Thymol or other essential oils). So I would have to put the number higher, but certainly if you have several hundred in 24 hours the hive is in dire straits and probably can't be saved by treating anyway.

My experience in treating is I lost as many to Varroa mites as when I didn't treat. Since regressing I've lost none to Varroa mites and less to other causes.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoursimplesteps.htm


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

I checked the home made sticky boards tonight after 48 hours. I was somewhat suprised by the findings.

first, the mites and general debris i found were mostly around the outside edge. For example 

rear
****
****
*00*
*00*
*00*
****
entrance

the stars are where i found debris and mites, the 0 is where there was very little debris and no mites.


Second i only found 4 mites on one board, 2 on the other after 48 hours in each hive, average temp was probably around 4 or 5 at night 9-10 durring the day celcius.

This seems low to me which could be a good thing but with the pattern on teh sticky board i am unsure if there should have been more and the bees cleaned that area up?

so 
1) good result and hive is in good shape, no need to treat?
2) good reult hive is in good shape, should still treat?
3) bad result/bad test/questionable test..... so re-test?
4) something else.

Thanks


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

afss said:


> and brush on a 50/50 mix of vaseline and vegetable oil.


Just spray lightly with olive oil cooking spray. Thats all.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The "0" area is where I would expect to see the most debris and mites.

Is your sticky board under a screen?


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

no, but no real activity coming and going either. too cold for the most part as far as i can tell for forageing etc and nothing realy to forage anyway


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The bees may not leave hive, but they still "roam around" inside. Did they move/remove contents on your unprotected sticky board?

Your sticky board MUST be under a screen. Search for "Beltsville" style of "removable screen". It has a SB and frame w/ screen which is inserted into hive entrance. It was the first style of SB used before todays "hive stand w/ built-in screen".


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Maybe no mite count in the middle frames because of no brood hatching eh?


----------

